# THE LJUNGSTRÖM "CRANKLESS" ENGINE



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, Im new on this forum ;D and im looking for more information ??? about;

     THE LJUNGSTRÖM "CRANKLESS" ENGINE

I have been considering building a model steam engine for quite some time : and this little engine has caught my eye, alas the only information I can find about it is from this artical. 

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/unusualsteamrotycyls/unusualsteamrotycyls.htm#ljung

 Any further info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## dvbydt (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeff,

My air motor was not as unique as I thought! See:-

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11842.0

"Nothing new under the sun."

Ian


----------



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, :bow: its given me a far clearer view of how it all works.

Now I can get on and draw up a CAD model..


----------



## Silverbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm also interested in having a go at one of these crankless Jobie's for a small boat engine.

I'm not an expert on valve timing, so a question...with the cylinders positioned in line with the longest and shortest axis of the ellipse as in the pictures on douglas-self.com, what makes it start? There was talk of adding other cylinder banks, and if they were 45 degrees out then that would do it...... Does this mean a 4 cylinder example is not self starting without manual input.

I wonder if the original motors are languishing on a dusty college shelf somewhere in Newcastle? Stranger things have happened!

So you've had a month now Jeff, where's this cad file!!!!!! 

dvbydt:- I feel your pain on discovering someone got there first! I managed to "reinvent" the submerged weir a few years ago when my employer needed to separate a lot of water from the oil we were feeding to a bearing....none of us was into steam engines back then, so I thought I was brilliant, and so did they! I even got £50 out of the "good ideas scheme" so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 5, 2011)

There are some plans http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/WebElmers3D/Web_46_COMBER%20ROTARY%20ENGINE.JPG
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/46_rotary.pdf


----------



## Silverbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi notoin, 

That is a different engine. That one is the Coomber, but it is nice to see actual plans.

douglas-self.com provides a link to castings for a model of the Coomber and a description.


Castings:-
http://www.brunell.com/product.asp?...ia=&PT_ID=69&P_ID=137&btnProduct=More+Details

Description:- http://douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/unusualsteamrotycyls/unusualsteamrotycyls.htm#coo

How do I get a bigger picture of your avitar?


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 5, 2011)

Silverbrewer  said:
			
		

> How do I get a bigger picture of your avitar?



My avatar?


----------

